#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: GPS - RTK Magellan Promark 3 RTK - Set Base/Rover

## atisx

Γεωδετικό GPS Promark3.
Κατάσταση υπεράριστη, έλεγχος δεκτός.

Πλήρες SET BASE/ROVER Γιαεργασίες RTK & Static.
2 Χ χειριστήρια GIS Promark3.
2 X Γεωδαετικές κεραίες NAP 100.
2 X bracket στήριξης κονταριού.
2 Χ modem επικοινωνίας BASE/ROVER.
Θήκες, καλώδια, παρελκώμενα.

-Τα χειριστήρια δουλεύουν και αυτόνομα για εργασίες GIS με ακρίβεια 0,50μ.

-Εφαρμογή FAST SURVEY φορτωμένη, για εργασίες αποτύπωσης, χάραξης, οδοποιίας, Γραφική αναπαράσταση πραγματικού χρόνου, εισαγωγή εξαγωγή αρχείων CAD, DTM, SHP, και πολλά άλλα.

Πλήρης υποστήριξη αντιπροσωπειας.

Τιμή κατόπιν συνεννόησης.

----------

